
We Got Ripped Off by a Huge Company. Again - hownottowrite
https://museumhack.com/travel-leisure/
======
ProxCoques
One thing I always try to tell myself is that if you are going to complain
about something, be clear about what you want to get from complaining. Do
Museum Hack want money? An apology? Crediting? What?

I see they sort of climb down eventually when T+L explain the issue to them
too.

[https://museumhack.com/what-happens-when-your-startup-
gets-t...](https://museumhack.com/what-happens-when-your-startup-gets-trolled-
by-a-bigger-company/)

------
jnevill
I don't know where I stand on this one. Museum Hack seems overly protective of
their pretty generic name. T&L either employs a lazy designer or a vindictive
writer. None of the offenses seem legal-worthy, so really it's just a morality
thing. Right?

Final Verdict: Museum Hack by a hair! Since I'm nobody, you only get 5 points
this round. I can't tell if ya'll are just going for publicity with this or
you're just really attached to primary colors. Whatever though, it's business.

------
powera
It's not pleasant when large companies insist they have the unrestricted right
to certain words. It's no more pleasant when a small company does the same
thing.

~~~
ProxCoques
Read T+L's side of the story:

[https://museumhack.com/what-happens-when-your-startup-
gets-t...](https://museumhack.com/what-happens-when-your-startup-gets-trolled-
by-a-bigger-company/)

They don't insist on having unrestricted right to certain words - it's just
that the term "hack" is common vocabulary. Sure, some mild graphic design co-
incidence took place, but it was pretty mild!

------
loerres
Where can i get one of your shirts? Would also like to see a little tag which
says "screw you, T + L"

